# Bob & Rick This Box Is For You



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

The box I started about a week ago is finally finished and I would like to dedicate this one to Bob and Rick for who's orginal design was obtained from their book "Router Projects and Jigs".

I love the simplicity of this design and it was not difficult to make following their well laid out guidance in the book. I don't recall anyone making and showing this box before on the forum and I think it deserves a place in the archives.

The wood used was Padauk and finished out with 2 floodings of Teak Oil and followed up with 4 coats of General Finishes wipe on poly. Waxed using 0000 steel wool and hit good with the buffing wheel. 

I think it turned out nice and has a warmth about it both in the wood and the rounded edge design.

Thanks very much to Bob and Rick for all they have taught me in their shows and books. This one's for you fellas!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

I agree with you! That is one COOL box!!

I've been sitting here trying to see the jointery around the box... I cannot see any!

I don't remember this as being on a show... was it? Which one?

OK... how did you make it? I just had to ask...  

Stunning COOL box! :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

VERY nice Bob

I sure like the wood  what are you going to put in it ?, and how big is it ?


You are getting better Bob ! 

Bj 




Bob N said:


> The box I started about a week ago is finally finished and I would like to dedicate this one to Bob and Rick for who's orginal design was obtained from their book "Router Projects and Jigs".
> 
> I love the simplicity of this design and it was not difficult to make following their well laid out guidance in the book. I don't recall anyone making and showing this box before on the forum and I think it deserves a place in the archives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Bj, coming from you it is a strong encouragement indeed. I don't think I am going to put anything in it, I am starting on my Christmas list and as slow as I am, it may get here before I finish the list   The box is roughly 3X5 on a 4X6 Base or should I apease Harry and say 70X120 mm approx.  


Joe, the jointery was rabbets and then rounded over. I am not sure if this was made on a show or not, but is in their book. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Christmas list= I would like a new pair of shoes, new jacket and a box made out of ebony 

No, don't get Harry metic going    

Bj 



Bob N said:


> Thanks for the compliment Bj, coming from you it is a strong encouragement indeed. I don't think I am going to put anything in it, I am starting on my Christmas list and as slow as I am, it may get here before I finish the list   The box is roughly 3X5 on a 4X6 Base or should I apease Harry and say 70X120 mm approx.
> 
> 
> Joe, the jointery was rabbets and then rounded over. I am not sure if this was made on a show or not, but is in their book. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The box is indeed from the show. This is the "Majic box" from season one. The plan is available as an e-plan #RW-103 from Oak Park. It is also included in the video that ships with new tables and as Bob mentioned in the Jigs and fixtures book. Good job Bob.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bob's Christmas list.*



Bob N said:


> Thanks for the compliment Bj, coming from you it is a strong encouragement indeed. I don't think I am going to put anything in it, I am starting on my Christmas list and as slow as I am, it may get here before I finish the list   The box is roughly 3X5 on a 4X6 Base or should I apease Harry and say 70X120 mm approx.
> 
> 
> Ok Bob. How do I get on your Christmas list to get a fine looking box like that?


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

haha i think he means "Family Christmas List" lol i too would absolutely love one of those.

now bob did you use a regular round over bit or is it s special single bit? the rounded corner sure looks long if you know what i mean.
did you stain or just sand it and clear cote it? 
that box sure is beautiful!
_*this box deserves to be in the archives for sure*_

JEFF!!
p.s are you sure you didnt get this box from bob or rick? hehe j/k


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A nice looking box Bob, I nearly said "nicely made" but of course you didn't show us HOW you made it. I really don't have to tell you Bob that the way for us all to learn how to make things and learn different techniques is to SEE how we all go about it. I know that I keep pushing this photo shoot idea, but I really do think that it IS the way to learn. Are we still friends?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for all the nice compliments guys, I'm kind of busting with pride on this one for sure and a real tributre to the teachers behind the box and this forum.

Now Harry.... why in this world would we not still be friends? You know better than that  And yes, those tutorials are the bomb! Perhaps when I get a little better at what I'm doing, one will be in order


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny, Bob, I was just looking at the same book this evening, thinking I want to try that box for a first project. You sure made it look great. Hope mine turns out at least half as nice as yours. Your finish is outstanding. That's where I fall down miserably

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" Perhaps when I get a little better at what I'm doing, one will be in order "

Bob, assuming that you you do lack some skills, and I don't believe that you do, by showing how you do things others can hop in and say, "Bob I noticed that you did such and such on the band saw, I used to but then found it was faster and gave a better finish if I routed it like this" See what I mean?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> " Perhaps when I get a little better at what I'm doing, one will be in order "
> 
> Bob, assuming that you you do lack some skills, and I don't believe that you do, by showing how you do things others can hop in and say, "Bob I noticed that you did such and such on the band saw, I used to but then found it was faster and gave a better finish if I routed it like this" See what I mean?


Harry,

Are we EVER going to hear the end of our Band Saw / Router difference of opinion?


----------

